# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Экзамен в вузе

## EweX

Экзамен в вузе. Преподаватель спрашивает студентов: - Вопрос на "пятерку". Как меня зовут?
Все молчат.
- Вопрос на "четверку". Что сдаем?
Все молчат.
- Вопрос на "тройку". Какого цвета учебник?
С задних рядов приглушенный голос:
- Во валит, гад!

----------


## Botanig

=)) зачот.

----------

